# IRS Poised To Veto Passports



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Forbes Welcome


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Waller52 said:


> Forbes Welcome


This new law will apply only to those who owe at least $50,000 in taxes to the IRS. That's a lot of dough!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

People owing back child support or/and alimoney have been getting their passports suspended for awhile in the US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This new law will apply only to those who owe at least $50,000 in taxes to the IRS. That's a lot of dough!


As the article pointed out, with penalties and interest, the original obligation can start small and escalate to $50K pretty rapidly.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> As the article pointed out, with penalties and interest, the original obligation can start small and escalate to $50K pretty rapidly.


And if you own your own business, those taxes add up FAST. 
I was talking to a run of the mill trucker, who did his taxes wrong one year and ended up owing something along the likes of 25k.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Ron Paul's Texas Straight Talk 12/7/15: Will the IRS Take Your Passport?*

_"As the federal debt increases and the American economy declines, an increasingly desperate Congress will look for new ways to squeeze more revue from taxpayers. Thus, the IRS will increasingly gain new and ever more tyrannical powers over Americans, including new restrictions on the right to travel or even move capital out of the country. The only way to end the IRS's assault on our liberties is for the people to force Congress to stop looking for new ways to pick our pockets, and instead usher in a new era of liberty, peace, and prosperity by demolishing the welfare-warfare state"





 _


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Waller52 said:


> _"As the federal debt increases and the American economy declines, an increasingly desperate Congress will look for new ways to squeeze more revue from taxpayers. Thus, the IRS will increasingly gain new and ever more tyrannical powers over Americans, including new restrictions on the right to travel or even move capital out of the country. The only way to end the IRS's assault on our liberties is for the people to force Congress to stop looking for new ways to pick our pockets, and instead usher in a new era of liberty, peace, and prosperity by demolishing the welfare-warfare state"
> 
> Ron Paul's Texas Straight Talk 12/7/15: Will the IRS Take Your Passport? - YouTube
> _


That statement is about as one-sided, narrow and partisan as anything I have read lately. But if the danger is coming from "an increasingly desperate Congress", we don't have much to worry about. They seem to be terminally dysfunctional lately.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the most recent example of the U.S. government treating rights as privileges that they can remove through legislation. This bill should be renamed "Keeping the Slaves on the Plantation Act." Unfortunately, it's understandable why this type of bill would draw majority support. Since more than 70% of Americans don't have passports, the law doesn't affect them. Additionally, many would equate this as a justified loss of freedom for wealthy people who seek to evade taxes by moving themselves and money offshore.


----------

